# Trek 3900 Disc Vs. Cannondale Trail 6?



## Original T-RO (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm looking for my 1st bike. Ive ridden a little in the past but this will be MY actual first purchase. I want a hardtail with disk brakes that doesn't come from walmart and is in the $500 price range.
Been checking all the LBS around here and have narrowed it down to these two:
2011 Trek 3900 Disc $500
2011 Cannondale Trail 6 $550 (or maybe 500 but cant remember)

I'll be riding local trails on it and screwing around. I think ill be fine with either probably since I'm really just getting started but wanted a few opinions if there is something that im missing that stands out for one or the other bike.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't find any appreciable difference to separate these bikes from each other. The gearing is the same, the components are of similar value and performance, they both have Tektro mechanical disc brakes, etc. 

So, for me, the difference would come down to 'other things'. Which one fits you better, feels better to ride, the shop is better to deal with and offers superior service, you like the color better. . . . . that kind of stuff.


----------



## Original T-RO (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool, I was thinking along those lines but since im really just getting into it wanted some more opinions. Im really digging the White Cannondale. Im starting to lean that way lol


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ride both, then decide. I feel the Cannondale frame is much better than the cookie-cutter, Kinesis made frame of the Trek....which is heavy as a boat anchor and prone to cracks.


----------



## chadmart (Nov 30, 2010)

I was all set to buy the Trek 3900 Disc, but then my dealer pointed out the Trek Gary Fisher Marlin 29er. I rode both and the Marlin was a much better fit. It also has "slightly" better components... the biggest being the lockout on the shock. Anyway, in my LBS they were both the same price, so I went with the Marlin and have been very happy with it. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Original T-RO (Nov 12, 2010)

Just got back from the Cannondale shop (for the 2nd time lol). Wife and I both got to ride the Trail 6. We want a pair of them now lol


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 2010 Trek 3900d and like it so far a a newbie. It's my first MTB. Rode it on about 25 trails and have done countless miles and really like it, but to I am not able to compare it to any other bike other than to say that I haven't had any problems with it except for the FD needing adjustment which may have come from a fall. People seem to upgrade the pedals (they're okay for me) and the grips (I wear gloves so they don't bother me). Suprised to see that the the 3900 doesn't get a lot more write ups, but it seems that people often get a $750 entry level bike. Looking at a few recent threads though, seems like Trek is a good company as the seem to replace broken frames. I do wish I would have posted on MTBR review prior to my bike purchase but no big regrets, I'm happy with my 3900d.


----------



## duncare (Dec 27, 2011)

What's nice about the cannondale vs. the trek is the fact cannondale has a built in full suspension on their hardtails called the SAVE system. The frame flexes over bumps. It is so nice. I am getting a Trail 6 sometime soon I hope. Good choice with the cannondale.


----------



## The next challenge (Dec 12, 2011)

My advice is ck craigs list and eBay and buy used. You will get much more for your money and there are a lot of folks that buy a bike, ride it twice, go OTB once, and sell. My Trail SL 2 was 600.00 and my girlfriends SL4 29er was 500.00. Both 2011 models in fantastic shape. The savings over new was over 800.00

Then support your LBS with parts and service.


----------



## IWreckALot (Jun 8, 2011)

I just bought a Trail SL 3 and love it. I am coming from a GT Avalanche 3.0 I was between the Trek Marlin and the Cannondale SL3. Other than liking the feel of the Cannondale better, part of my logic was that Trek seems to spend a good dollar on advertising and sponsorships so common sense told me some of that was built into the price. I do not have access to their financials though so I could very well be wrong. Either way, I don't regret the decision to get the Cannondale for one second. It's been great for the brief time that I've had it.


----------

